# مساعده



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

انا عضوه جديد في المنتدى 
طالبه في الصف الثاني عشر ثانويه عامه علمي من سلطنه عمان
نحن عندنا أخر سنه نسلم بحث أذا نجحت تدخل الجامعه أو الكليه :14:
واذا رسبت في تقديم البحث تعيد السنه من جديد:80:
فانا بحثي عن التلوث البيئي فأرجوكم ساعدوني لازم يكون عندي اخصائي بيئي أسوي معه مقابله أرجوكم لأن ادور عن شخص على الانترنت من زمان وما حصلت إلى على هذا المنتدى 
ارجوكم تساعدوني ما اريد أعيد السنه بسبب البحث ولازم انهي البحث كامل في هاذا الأسبوعين انا مخلصه كل شي باقلي المقابله فلي عندى تخصص بيئي يساعدني الله يخليه لاهله وعياله 
أختكم ندوش:55:


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

أرجوكم ساعدوني أذا ما في احد يساعدني قولولي 
بدور موقع ثاني أحصل أحد يساعدني فيه


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

لخاطر أختكم الصغير أريد أحد يساعدني
أرجوكم


----------



## صفوان اصف (9 فبراير 2009)

اختي ما هو المطلوب بضبط


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

برسلك على الخاص أنا على وشك الجنون بسبب هذا البحث وانا لحالي ما فاهمه كل شيء ولازم الاخصائي يعرف كل شيء عن البحث لكي يعرف كيف يجاوب على الأسئله البحث


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

أول شيء يكون عندنا ملف عن طريقه كيف كتبت البحث 
يتكون هذا السجل أو الملف من جدول المحتويات، و الموضوع والأسئلة ،وما أعرفه – ما أحتاج إلى معرفته ، وخرائط ذهنيه وعنوان المشروع ، ومصادر المعلومات، ومعايير البحث، و المقابلات عبر شبكه العالمية للاتصالات الدولية، و صفحات المصادر، وخطه العمل ،وقائمه المتطلبات، والتفكير الدوري، وملاحظات الاجتماعات، وطرق جمع البيانات، والبيانات الأولية / المعطيات، والبيانات المنظمة، والتحليل الكمي، والتحليل النوعي، مخطط الحقائق والآراء، والملاحظة العرضية، ومخطط السبب والتأثير، والطريقة العلمية، و التركيب المعلومات، ومخطط فن2، ومخطط فن ،3 والخلاصة، والتوصيات، والتطبيقات، واستخدام صور، وبناء لوحات توضيحيه، وبناء الاستفتاءات، خطط العروض، وقائمة تدقيق للمراجع،
وأنا ما فهمت كثير من هذا الكلام لأن المعلمة ما شرحت لنا شيء كل حصصه للمعلمات المواد فيزياء وكيمياء وأحياء


طريقه العرض: طريقه عرضي للبحث على شكل معرض أنا سويت 5 لوحات و 5 لوحات كركاتير وصور فوتوغرافية بصورهم ورسلهم تشوفهم أذا كان يكف ولا أزيد

 وهذا إلي كتبته في الملف بس
1- جدول المحتويات
v الموضوع 
v الموضوع والأسئلة الأساسية 
v مخطط ما أعرفه/ ما المطلوب معرفته 
v خريطة ذهنية ( شجرة المشكلة) 
v عنوان المشروع 
v جدول التخطيط 
v ملاحظات الاجتماعات 
v طرق جمع البيانات 
v تحليل الاستبيان 
v جدول التركيب(1) 
v جدول التركيب(2) 
v الخلاصة 
v التوصيات 
v قائمة المراجع 
v الملاحق
(وهو ناقص واجد لأن ما فهمت الكلام إلي كتبته قبل )

2- الموضوع والأسئلة الأساسية:
المادة : علوم
المجال: البيئي
موضوع البحث: التلوث البيئي
الأسئلة الأساسية:
1- ما مصادر التلوث البيئي وآثارها على الكائنات الحية ؟
2- تأثيرات التلوث على ثروات الأرض؟
3- ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟
(أذا الأسئلة ما حلوى غيرها لكن السؤال الثالث ما يصير أغيره ) 

3- مخطط ما أعرفه / ما المطلوب معرفته 
ما أعرفه

التلوث البيئي منتشر في كل أنحاء العالم
التلوث البيئي يسبب الكثير من الأضرار للكائنات الحية
أن هناك العديد من الأشخاص ليس لديهم الوعي بتلوث البيئي
يوجد العديد من المصادر للملوثات البيئة
ما المطلوب معرفته

ما مصادر التلوث البيئي وآثارها على الكائنات الحية
تأثيرات التلوث على ثروات الارض 
ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة
 
4- شجره المشكلات ما عرفت أسويها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

5- عنوان المشروع 
مجال الموضوع العام : العلوم التاريخ :5/4/2008 م
الموضوع المحدد: التلوث البيئي
العنوان الأول: تلوث التربة
العنوان المعدل: التلوث البيئي
تاريخ التعديل: 14/5/2008م

السبب الرئيسي لتغيير العنوان: ملاحظة لان كل من التلوث الهواء والماء والتربة مرتبط مع بعضها البعض و انتشارها ومقدرتها على الانتقال من دوله إلى أخرى

6جدول التخطيط:خلاص سويت ما يحتاج تعديل 

7- ملاحظات الاجتماعات :سويت ما يحتاج تعديل

8-طرق جمع البيانات
 السؤال الأول: ما مصادر التلوث البيئي وآثارها على الكائنات الحيه؟
طرق جمع البيانات: مقابلة
نوع التحليل: نوعي
السؤال الثاني: تأثيرات التلوث على ثروات الأرض ؟
طرق جمع البيانات: مقابلة
نوع التحليل: نوعي
السؤال الثالث: ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟
طرق جمع البيانات: استبيان
نوع التحليل: كمي

9- تحليل الاستبيان:
من خلال الجدول والرسم البياني الملحق يتضح لنا:
فيما يتعلق برمي المخلفات من نافذة السيارة نجد نسبة البنات 46% ولأولاد 4% لا يرمون من نافذة السيارة المخلفات، بينما نجد نسبة البنات32% والأولاد 10%الذين يرمون المخلفات في منتصف الحاوية ، أما بنسبة لرمي المخلفات على رمل الشاطئ نسبة البنات 54% والأولاد 8% الذين لا يرمون المخلفات على الشاطئ ، وعن رمي المخلفات في الاودية والافلاج نسبة البنات 68% والأولاد 18% الذين لا يرمون المخلفات في الأودية والأفلاج ، بينما نجد نسبه الذين يستخدمون المبيدات الحشرية والملطفات التي تسبب الضرر بالبيئة نجد نسبة نسبه البنات 20% ونسبة الأولاد 12% الذين لا يستخدمون ومن خلال هذي النسب نجد أنه كبيرة فيما يتعلق بهذا الجانب وبالتالي يجب حرص تعليم الطلاب على اهمية الحفاظ على البيئة والمناظر الطبيعية في السلطنة.
أما فيما يتعلق بمنع الأولاد من أن لا يلعبون قريباَ من القمامة الأماكن القذرة نجد نسبة البنات 14% ولأولاد 22% الذين يمنعون الأطفال وهذا يدل على عدم وعي الطلاب على اضرار ولأمراض الناجمة من لعب الأطفال قرب القمامة.
هناك بعض الاتجاهات تدل على وعي أو عدم وعي الطلاب على مخاطر التلوث البيئي نجد أن اذا تواجد في ألمكان كثير من سلات القمامة نجد الذين لا يرمون 44% من البنات والأولاد والذين يرمون دائما على الأرض 19% وأحيانا 16% ةنادرا21% ، وعن أسباب رمي المخلفات على نجد نسبه الذين يرمون بسبب عدم وجود سلات قمامة 40% والذين يرمون تخاذل وكسل نجد نسبة 33% و الذين يرمون على الأرض تقليد للناس 14% والذين يرمون لأسباب أخرى مثل ان الحاويات القمامة ممتلاءه نجد نسبة 3%. 
أما بنسبة إذا وضعت السلطنة قوانين صارمة ومتشددة لرمي المخلفات نجد أن الذين سوف يقللون من رمي المخلفات بنسبة22% بنسبة الذين لا يهتمون لهذي القوانين نجد نسبة 30% والذين لن يرمون المخلفات على الأرض 33% فيما يتعلق عن استخدام الأكياس البلاستكية التي الأن تسبب كثير من التلوث لصعوبة أعادة تصنيعها نجد نسبه المستخدمين للأكياس بشكل يومي 48% والذين يستخدمونها 2-3 مرات في الأسبوع بنسبة 21% والذين يستخدمونها مره في الأسبوع 8% والذين لا يستخدمونها 23%.
أما من خلال تقيم الطلاب لأنفسهم من خلال قيامهم بأعمال ضارة بالبيئة نجد بنسبة 46% قاموا بأعمال ضارة بالبيئة أما الذين قاموا بأعمال لحماية.
 البيئة بنسبة 68%تقيم الطلاب الوضع الحالي للبيئة فالذين يعتقدون أن وضع البيئة جيد 29% والذين يعتقدون أن وضع البيئة مقبول بنسبة 41% والذين يعتقدون أن وضع البيئة سيء جدا30%

10- التوصيات:
1. وضع برنامج شامل لعدة فروع علمية للتربية في المدارس وخارجها بحيث يشمل مختلف مراحل التعليم بهدف تعريف الجميع ما يمكنهم عمله ضمن الحدود الممكنة لحماية البيئة وإدارتها.
2. إنشاء هيئات متخصصة في حماية البيئة حكومية وغير حكومية في الدول التي تمتلك مثل هذه الهيئات
3. تأسيس النوادي والجمعيات البيئية.
4. إعداد برامج في العلوم البيئية توجه إلى المهنيين الفيئات المتخصصة (المهندسون، المزارعون، ضبط الغابات، الكيميائيون، الفيزيائيون )
5. المعارضة الشديدة لأجراء التجارب عل الأسلحة النووية.
6. رصد التلوث من خلال إنشاء شبكة عالمية من محطات الرصد.
7. إنشاء صندوق خاص لتمويل مشروعات البيئية.
8. ضرورة تدريب الأفراد اللازمين للعمل في مجالات البيئة الإنسانية. 
(أذا تزيد أو تعدل خير منك)

11- أسئلة المقابلة:
1- بأعتقادك ما هو السبب الرئيسي للتلوث البيئي؟
2- ما العلاقة بين التلوث البيئي والتطور الصناعي؟
3- كيف يمكن أن نصنف التلوث البيئي من حيث نشأتها ومسبباتها؟
4- ماهي مصادر التلوث البيئي وأثرها للكائنات الحيه؟
5-ما مفهوم التلوث البيئي؟
6- ما آثار التلوث البيئي على البيئه؟
7- كيف يمكن لكل من الفرد والمجتمع في مقاومة التلوث؟
8- ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟
9- ما التشريعات الخاصه بحمايه البيئه؟
10- من الأضرار الناجمه على البيئه في عصرنا الحالي من التلوث البيئي؟
11- ما هو الحل الأنسب للحفاظ على البيئة نظيفة؟
(عدل فيهم )


وهذا إلي أنجزته حتى الحين وأذا سلمته كذا أنا راسبه وأعيد السنه لازم أخلص هذا الأسبوع


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

واضح ولا أرسل معلومات أضافيه عن البحث


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

أتمنى تردو على موضوعي ولو بنصيحه
أنتو دخلتو الجامعه أو كليه وتعرفو كثير عن البحث


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (9 فبراير 2009)

بجننكم حتى تساعدوني 
أريد أكون مهندسه في المستقبل مثلكم لاضيعوها علي أذا رسبت بجلس في البيت أنتظر سعيد الحظ
تهون عليكم أختكم الصغيره


----------



## علي الحميد (9 فبراير 2009)

الصحيح إني أنا اللي تجننت !!!

المطلوب نجاوب أسئلة المقابلة وبس..

يعني مطلوب تقابلين أي واحد في أي مكان !!!

تريدين مختص بالبيئة ... كيف تثبتين أني مختص بالبيئة .. هل يجب أن ارسل شهاداتي حتى تقتنع مدرستكم !!!

لم نفهم الموضوع حتى نجاوب ... 

عموماً أنا مستعد لمساعدة أي عماني على وجه الأرض لطيبتهم ... بس لازم أفهم ويش المطلوب عشان أقدر أساعد..


----------



## صفوان اصف (10 فبراير 2009)

خلينا نمشي وحده وحده

حسب ما هو مكتوب

هناك مشكله في عمل مخطط التأثير والسبب

اختي

في المرفقات شرح كامل وبسيط عن هذه المخطط


----------



## صفوان اصف (10 فبراير 2009)

افضل حل
اعطيني سؤال سؤال
يعني
ما هي الملوثات الرئيسيه للهواء
وحددي عدد الصفحات المطلوبه للجواب على السؤال
وهكذا


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

انا ما شرحولي البحث مفروض نشتغل عليه من الحادي عشر لكن المعلمه ما شرحت لنا شيء أنا سويت على حسب قراءاتي وطلع كله غلط 3 محاولات سويته لأن محد شرحلنا الطريقه أبدا وهذي أول سنه يقدم بحث ثاني عشر 
وهو مفروض يكون من ندخل ثاني عشر نكون خلصنا كامل يبقه التصحيح الملف البحث والبحث لاكن المعلمات ما يهتما أبدا الحين هذي المحاوله الرابعه بعد ما بحثت عن طريقه الكتابه البحث على حسب منهجنا
أنا أريد أحد يصلح أسئله الأساسيه وأسئله المقابله ويجاوب عليها ويكون أختصاصي في هذا المجال
وأريد أحد يساعدني في تكوين ملف البحث لأني ما فاهمه فيه شيء أبدا


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

واجد أشغال عندي من غير البحث عندنا بعد تسليم ملف مهني فيه كل شيء عنا وانا ما مخلصه شيء والأجازه بين الفصل الأول والثاني أسبوع بس لثاني عشر واليوم الثلاثاء ويوم السبت عندي مدرسه وفي هذا الأسبوع الجاي أقدم الملف وأعرض البحث أمام مختصين في المجال أذا عجبهم ينجحوني


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

إعداد مقابلات الشبكة العالمية للاتصالات الدولية _( Internet ) _:

الاسم : المسمى الوظيفي : 

مجال الخبرة : 

علاقة صاحب المقابلة ببحثي : 


ملخص بحثي كما سأطرحه عليه هو : 


ثلاثة أسئلة رئيسة سأوجهها إليه وهي : 
1. 
2. 
3.توقعاتي حول إجابته والرد الملائم الذي سأقوم به :


ثلاثة أسئلة رئيسة مفتوحة تؤدي إلى اتجاهات جديدة غير متوقعة : 
1.
2.
3.

عبارات لبداية أسئلة توضيحية :

_______________________________
عبارات لأسئلة التقصي: 
ف النموذج الثامن :مقابلات عبر الشبكة العالمية للإتصالات الدوليه
1- مجال الخبرة :إذا كنت مسويه مع طالب ،،،، أكتب(طالب)؟؟؟؟؟
هذا النموذج خاص بالمقابلات مع الخبراء والاختصاصيين في موضوع البحث، ولا يقصد به المقابلات التي قد تتم لاستطلاع آراء فئة معينة من المجتمع، فما هي طبيعة المقابلة مع هذا الطالب؟ هل هذا الطالب هومتخصص في موضوع البحث؟ فإذا كان كذلك فأنت هنا تتعاملين مع شخص خبير في هذا الموضوع بغض النظر عن عمره.
هذا النموذج خاص بالمقابلات التيتتم عبر الشبكة حيث أن لغة الجسد سوف لن تكون واضحة للطالب ليستقرأ منها بعض الإجابات، وعليه فيجب أن يستعد الطالب بشكل جيد لهذه المقابلة. هذا النموذج يمكن تنفيذه في حالة المقابلات المباشرة وجها لوجه.
2-توقعاتي حول إجابته والرد الملائم الذي سأقوم به :
أكتب هنا توقعاتي حول إجابة الشخص أوجوابه أو شو بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟
القصد من ذلك هو أثناء التخطيط للمقابلة، فكري في الاجابات التي يمكن أن يقدمها الشخص المختص، يعني إذا قال مثلا: لا أعرف، ماذا ستقولين؟ أو لو قال: السؤال مو وضح؟ أو لو رد: قال: ماذا تقصدين بالكلمة الفلانية بالسؤال؟ أو لو قال: ارجعي إلى الموقع أو المكان الفلاني.. أو لو قال: روح اسألي شخص آخر، أو لو أعطاك إجابة ناقصة على السؤال، أو لو نسى أن يجيب على جزئية من السؤال، أو لو قال لك: عطيني مدة أفكر، أو لو أجاب على السؤال بإجابة غامضة، أو لو كانت إجابته ممتازة بس فتح لك الباب على سؤال آخر انت ما مخططة له، أو لو حاول أن يخرجك من موضوع المقابلة إلى مواضيع بعيدة ليس ضمن أسئلة البحث..
وهكذا تحاولين أن تضعي لنفسك ردود فعل معينة لكل تصرّف تتوقعينه من الشخص الذي تنوين مقابلته.



هذا أهم شيء في المقابله وانا ما فهمت كثير 
وهاذي الأسئله الأساسيه
1- ما مصادر التلوث البيئي وآثارها على الكائنات الحية ؟
2- تأثيرات التلوث على ثروات الأرض؟
3- ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟

وأسئله المقابله:
1- بأعتقادك ما هو السبب الرئيسي للتلوث البيئي؟
2- ما العلاقة بين التلوث البيئي والتطور الصناعي؟
3- كيف يمكن أن نصنف التلوث البيئي من حيث نشأتها ومسبباتها؟
4- ماهي مصادر التلوث البيئي وأثرها للكائنات الحيه؟
5-ما مفهوم التلوث البيئي؟
6- ما آثار التلوث البيئي على البيئه؟
7- كيف يمكن لكل من الفرد والمجتمع في مقاومة التلوث؟
8- ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟
9- ما التشريعات الخاصه بحمايه البيئه؟
10- من الأضرار الناجمه على البيئه في عصرنا الحالي من التلوث البيئي؟
11- ما هو الحل الأنسب للحفاظ على البيئة نظيفة؟


الأسئله متكرره وصياغتها غلط تحتاج تعديل
وعن السؤال (ما مدى وعي الناس في التعامل مع البيئة؟) سويته على شكل استبيانات​


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

هذي الموقع التربوي فيه شرح للبحث

http://forum.moe.gov.om/~moeoman/vb/showthread.php?t=118327


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

جاوب على البيانات :
إعداد مقابلات
*الاسم : المسمى الوظيفي : *
*مجال الخبرة : *
*علاقة صاحب المقابلة ببحثي : *

1- ولازم يكون متخرج من الجامعه أو الكليه وذا خبره 
2-بنجاوب على الأسئله بعدها كتابيا وبعد ذالك تسجل صوتك وتقول بياناتك وتجاوب على الأسئله على حسب ما كتبتها لي وترسلي تسجيل الصوت أو فيديو ؟
بنجاوب على أسئله قبل وحده وحده وبنعدل فيها وبعده التسجيل


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

حدد وقت يناسبك 
بس أريد أجوبه أربع اسئله بكتبها ألك يوم تدخل المنتدى 
بدخل أنا من المغرب حتى بليل وعادي أذاتريد تجاوب على الأسئله نص اليل بنتضر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 فبراير 2009)

والله انا مافاهم ايه الموضوع بالضبط


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع عن تلوث البيئي
أريد مقابله وبس أهم شيء أتخلص منها


----------



## المهندسه صغيره (10 فبراير 2009)

بجن لين ما أحد يساعني
أرجوكم أريد أخصائي بيئي بس يجاوب على أسئلتي
أرجوكم لا تجننوني


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (2 مارس 2009)

انت مجننة نفسك يقولون لك الأخوان اكتبي أسألتك واحد واحد 
خلصي عمرك واكتبي الأسئلة


----------

